# Dogs need cooling down too



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

With a good run in the woods and warm weather my dog appreciates a fanning


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

He looks cool, here is how my lot cool off, im lucky only 500 yards from the sea,

Swimming right out

























me

Daisy 50yards out









me out at sea with them ha ha


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice pics Jeff, you and your guys are lucky to have that on you doorstep,we don't even have garden pond


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey that is great to see dogs able to get out and do what dogs do.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

It is truly fine to see some dogs and master gambooling around and having a fine time of it. I really like this picture set.

The complete lack of leashes is good for some bonus points. I realise we can't all let our animals run amok but well-behaved dogs bother or threaten nothing.


----------

